# dryad 4 shaft floor loom



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

I have just been given this floor loom and unfortuntley no operating instructions.
It is set up with a project on it which I would like to remove . I have scoured the net to the best of my ability but hoping someone out there has an instruction manual lurking around they do not need.
I am more than willing to pay for it.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Is this any use?
http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/monographs/dry_89.pdf

Do a google search using the words dryad loom manual it brings up a few sites that may help.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This may help: http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/monographs/dry_89.pdf

If nothing else...I'm downloading a copy for my own use.


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Make contact with your local Guild of Weavers Spinners and Dyers via their web site. Lots of generous know how among members.


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

You might try some of the Ravelry forum groups on weaving. You could post a picture with questions. There is usually someone who can help you.


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Do you have any specific questions? I've been weaving for a few years, & would answer any I can. There's also a very good weaving group on Yahoo groups. Enjoy your new loom!


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for your reply no specific questions but will look up the Yahoo group


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Try weaving.com...it is like kp. They have helped me out now and again.


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

Than you fore this link


----------



## lothie (Jan 29, 2015)

betty boivin said:


> Try weaving.com...it is like kp. They have helped me out now and again.


I just went there, and there's nothing there, it's an empty site. Are you sure it's weaving.com?

ETA: Perhaps you meant weavolution.com?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

And weavers.com....check put Taunton press...they have a lot of sites. Î use handwoven.com also


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great link.


----------

